
Ask HN: How did you settle on a Linux distro? - AdmiralAsshat
I&#x27;ve tried about 20 distros or DE&#x27;s of various flavors (or sometimes just the same distro with a different DE) and have discovered that the vast majority of them are surprisingly good. This then leads to the &quot;blinded by choice&quot; conundrum that there&#x27;s no clear &quot;best&quot; in my mind. I&#x27;ve tried Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, and ArchLinux, and within each one various flavors of Gnome, KDE, XFCE, Cinnamon, Pantheon, etc. With exceptions, most of have been largely usable, with some perhaps having more &quot;wow&quot; factor than others (KDE Plasma 5 and Pantheon currently lead with the &quot;wow&quot; factor, while Cinnamon has the current lead with &quot;least amount of time required to setup what I need to get going&quot;).<p>I&#x27;m just curious what you guys use and why you chose what you did.<p>Please include:
- distro
- desktop environment within the distro
- length of time on current setup<p>And consider including what drove you to this decision. Aesthetic? Ease of use? Configurability? Philosophical alignment with the distro? Fondness for a particular package manager?<p>Thanks in advance for all replies.<p>NOTE: Mostly aimed at Linux users, but anyone regularly using FreeBSD and a desktop environment is welcome to chime in as well.
======
stumbles
Arch - OpenBox - been usin this for about two or three years. Gaming too,
support from Steam is on the rise

~~~
nwrk
Elementary OS, based on Ubuntu
[[https://elementary.io/](https://elementary.io/)] Apricity OS, based on Arch
[[http://www.apricityos.com/](http://www.apricityos.com/)] Antergos, based on
Arch [[https://antergos.com/](https://antergos.com/)]

DistroWatch always help [[http://distrowatch.com/](http://distrowatch.com/)]

